# Large plastic " power wheels" for beach cart



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Do any of you have some of these laying around that you were planning on trashing or would part with cheaply? I need 2 for my beach cart project. Thanks! Brian


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a pair you can have, only thing is is they're purple.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll take 'em! I lost all of fishing pride a long time ago. Where and when can I get up with you?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I've heard of that before... take off the top, build or put a wagon top on it, rewire to use a normal 6 or 12V battery (cutting off their specific connector and using alligator clips), then a longer wire (old extension cord works) hooked to a momentary push button or on/off switch you hold for the "gas pedal".


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this the pair you got off the Barbie Power Wheels?


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Not doing the powered version, just need the wheels. Building the cart out of PVC.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Just kiddin, I saw Linc take em off an old Barbie Power wheels. Just the wheels.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

My brother took 2 pair ofBarbie wheels and converted them to get our kayaks over the soft sand when beach launching. Work great! Beach purple!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHA this thread delivers.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



cone said:


> Is this the pair you got off the Barbie Power Wheels?


That would be them!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Must be an inside joke...


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

No but you might have to wear spiked heels and carry an european shoulder bag to pull it down the beach.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like I'll be buying some black spray paint...


----------

